# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  UGL FLIP TOP real?

## largerthannormal

take a quess?? anybody use these either?

----------


## DEE151

thats some good stuff. cause i have the same shet as you do. on 2 other boards theres nother but great feed back.

----------

